# Läuft unter Gentoo eigentlich TELNET? Wenn ja wie?

## linjunky

würde mich brennend interessieren. 

Danke schön

----------

## zworK

Ja.

```
* net-misc/netkit-telnetd

     Available versions:  0.17-r6 ~0.17-r7 ~0.17-r8

     Homepage:            ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/Networking/netkit/

     Description:         Standard Linux telnet client and server
```

----------

## manuels

aber wieso?

ist doch viel zu unsicher und ssh kann doch alles was telnet kann - und noch viel mehr!

----------

## Ampheus

Ein Anwendungsbeispiel: FritBox mit Danisahne-Mod  :Smile: 

Sehr nice, wenn man darauf per telnet alles einstellen kann von ifconfig bis zu iptables  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ein Anwendungsbeispiel: FritBox mit Danisahne-Mod 
> 
> Sehr nice, wenn man darauf per telnet alles einstellen kann von ifconfig bis zu iptables 

 

oder man installiert gleich noch ssh dazu  :Wink:  dann braucht man auch kein telnet  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ein Anwendungsbeispiel: FritBox mit Danisahne-Mod 
> 
> 

 

Dafür gibt es auch einen sshd. Bin auch gerade dabei meine FB neu zu flaschen.

----------

## think4urs11

und trotzdem braucht man noch viel zu oft telnet; ältere managebare Switches oder ähnliches sind da die vorrangigen Kandidaten oder diverses embedded-Zeugs.

Es soll sogar Leute geben die via telnet auf AS400/Mainframe zugreifen - und da 'mal schnell' nen SSH installieren entfällt i.d.R. wg. 'is nich'

----------

## mastacloak

Und mit telnet direkt auf einem SMTP-Server anmelden um direkt eine E-Mail zu schreiben geht mit ssh auch nicht. Ok, muss man normalerweise nicht. Mir hat's beim Installieren vom smtp-Dienst geholfen.

Eine Alternative ist auch:

```
net-misc/telnet-bsd

     Available versions:  1.2-r1 {nls}

     Homepage:            ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/kukuk/ipv6/

     Description:         Telnet and telnetd ported from OpenBSD with IPv6 support
```

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

 *manuels wrote:*   

> aber wieso?
> 
> ist doch viel zu unsicher und ssh kann doch alles was telnet kann - und noch viel mehr!

 

um schnell mal zu schauen, ob man einen Dienst connecten kann ...

Aber bevor du telnet installierst, würd ich mir netcat instalieren. Kann gleich noch ein bisschen mehr.

----------

